# Removals UK to Italy



## Legs11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi, we need to move our stuff from Bristol area to Piemonte in Italy. Does anyone have any recommendations on removal companies to use (or to avoid, for that matter!)?

Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Legs11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have a look for him. Have you used him then?

Moving to Novello, near Barolo. Is that near you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You cannot name and shame on the forum... 

good luck on your move and new life


----------

